# "House Price Boom Over" Sept 2006



## walk2dewater (26 Sep 2006)

[Headline in todays Herald, Sept 26, 2006]
*************************************
I hereby refute my earlier position that we'll see a price spike this Autumn.  Ladies and gentlemen, we have passed the turning point in general sentiment.  The key factor behind the bubble, *expectation* of future capital gains, has finally been attacked by the mainstream media.

I've always maintained that when prices stop rising they'll start falling, and I'm sticking by that.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Sep 2006)

Looks like Current Public Sentiment by any other name.


----------



## plaudit (26 Sep 2006)

Is the herald article available online, or even the front page of the paper in .pdf somewhere?


----------

